# 95% sure its a girl...............



## tummymummy

I had a scan last Thursday and the tech said she is 95% sure its a girl so why is that 5% chance its a boy taking over. I have 2 girls (3 between me and my oh) and i was desperate for a boy as i know this is my last pregnancy. Has anyone ever been told one sex and it turned out to be another? The baby was very wiggly so tech struggled to do all her checks. Am i clutching at straws? x


----------



## pinkribbon

95% sure is pretty high hun. But I think a girl is more likely to turn out a boy than the other way around if that makes sense. :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

I think you can be pretty sure then. Can you go and get a private scan done? x


----------

